# Renewing Visa - how much do i need to prove im earning?



## megazone23 (Mar 30, 2014)

I've just stepped down from full-time, to part-time at my work, but I'm worried about Visa renewal. Does anyone know how much I have to prove I earn to stay in Japan? Thanks!


----------



## tantan3300 (Apr 8, 2014)

hmm. I've never heard someone can renew visa with part time work. Why don't you go to city hall for free consultant? I don't know if they have English speakers in your city though, they are pretty helpful always.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

If you're working at a company and that company is still willing to sponsor you, I don't think it really matters how much you work. I've never seen a minimum number of hours (or pay) listed anywhere. You do have to be paid at least as much as a Japanese worker in the same position would be paid but I would imagine the test would be based on said hypothetical Japanese worker working the same reduced hours (the requirement is more to keep companies from importing cheap labor). If your per-hour salary is more-or-less the same as when you got the visa in the first place, I can't imagine you running into any trouble.


----------



## megazone23 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi, yea I was full time, but now I'm part time, so my company can't sponsor me any more. is renewal on my own possible? Has anyone made it? Cheers!


----------



## Harrygatto (Feb 22, 2013)

Unlikely as you have to fit one of the categories; employment visa needs an employer. You could get married and get a spouse visa but whatever you do DO NOT overstay your current visa, not even by a day.


----------



## tantan3300 (Apr 8, 2014)

you pretty much need a sponsorship for any type of employment visa unfortunately


----------

